# sour diesel and blue dream in Oregon



## sgbaker (Jul 6, 2016)

just started my fourth grow...3 sour diesel clones and 1 blue dream

1st pic, just got clones, transplanted into bigger pots 6-24
2nd pic, one week later 6-30
3rd pic, one week later 7-06
4th pic 7-10
5th pic 7-15....21 days into the grow. very pleased with the growth, was hoping for more height though
6th...7-21....28 day
7th pic...7-28 flipped light cycle
8th....7-31
9th....8-22
10th...8-31
11th....9-12
12th....9-17 

View attachment 6-24.jpg


View attachment 6-30.jpg


View attachment 7-06 (2).jpg


View attachment (#1)7-10.jpg


View attachment (#1)7-15.jpg


View attachment (#1)7-21.jpg


View attachment (#1)7-28.jpg


View attachment (#1)7-31.jpg


View attachment (#1)8-22.jpg


View attachment (#1)8-31.jpg


View attachment (#1)9-12.jpg


View attachment (#1)9-17.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2016)

Looking good!  Which plant is the Blue Dream?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 7, 2016)

Looking real good SG. I don't know about the SD but the Blue dream will get big on you if you let it. It will also produce some fat, dense golfballs as well


----------



## sgbaker (Jul 7, 2016)

the blue dream is in the back left corner...it was considerably smaller than the sour diesel, but i think it is catching up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2016)

I think it is catching up too


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2016)

THG and i are growing BD too. Mine are getting bigger now. THG's is still in a one gallon. I just stopped by to say mojo on your grow!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2016)

And I will be "doing Blue Dream in Oregon", too.  I e heard such good things abou thgis strain, I am excited.


----------



## sgbaker (Jul 15, 2016)

21 days into this grow, pretty happy with growth so far. really have my fingers crossed for a good crop.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks great.

 Blue Dream is one of my all time favorite strains to smoke. The Humbolt Seed Company is the variety I grew three years ago. Very tall outdoors and very good for production. The only reason I am not growing it is the trim leaf is a bit more than the Alien OG that I am growing now.

Blue 
Green
Mojo
For You


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2016)

Me lovesssss BD. Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## sgbaker (Jul 31, 2016)

added some cal-mag to the girls....that really seemed to perk them up a bit
just a little background info....im using Roots Organic Original for my "soil"....i use General Hydroponics Flora Nova for nutrients....1000 watt Mh to veg and HPS to flower

this is my 4th grow in the last year or so and I am hoping this will be the most fruitful harvest to date...;op


----------



## sgbaker (Aug 11, 2016)

two weeks into the bloom cycle 

View attachment 8-11 (1).jpg


View attachment 8-11 (2).jpg


View attachment (#1)8-9.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Gooch (Aug 11, 2016)

this grow is looking great, i to am on my fourth grow, love the color, very healthy, what are you using for soil, nutes,lights, etc..


----------



## sgbaker (Aug 12, 2016)

.im using Roots Organic Original for my "soil"....i use General Hydroponics Flora Nova for nutrients....1000 watt Mh to veg and HPS to flower


----------



## Gooch (Aug 12, 2016)

sgbaker said:


> .im using Roots Organic Original for my "soil"....i use General Hydroponics Flora Nova for nutrients....1000 watt Mh to veg and HPS to flower



That is great exactly what i use, might i recommend picking up the RAW biostimulants- kelp, humic acid, amino acids, and  silica.


----------



## sgbaker (Aug 14, 2016)

few more pix....pretty happy at this stage 

View attachment 8-13 (1).jpg


View attachment 8-13 (2).jpg


View attachment 8-13 (5).jpg


View attachment 8-13 (8).jpg


View attachment 8-13 (9).jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 14, 2016)

nice bud formation man, keep up the great work


----------



## sgbaker (Aug 17, 2016)

21 days into bud 

View attachment (#1)8-17.jpg


View attachment 8-17 (3).jpg


View attachment 8-17 (4).jpg


View attachment 8-17 (2).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Aug 23, 2016)

still more pix 

View attachment 8-23 (1).jpg


View attachment 8-23 (2).jpg


View attachment 8-23 (4).jpg


View attachment 8-23 (5).jpg


View attachment 8-23 (6).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2016)

Looking nice. Bud sites everywhere. Yehaaaaaasa


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2016)

sgbaker said:


> still more pix



Nice buds.  BD.  Grows very fast with the right training can bring in a lot of extra weight.   Blue mojo.  They look awesome


----------



## sgbaker (Aug 29, 2016)

couple more pix 

View attachment 8-29 (2).jpg


View attachment 8-29 (3).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Aug 31, 2016)

a few more pics..im almost 5 weeks into flower....hoping for a great harvest 

View attachment 8-31 (5).jpg


View attachment 8-31 (4).jpg


View attachment 8-31 (1).jpg


View attachment 8-29 (1).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Sep 12, 2016)

getting close......about 45 days 

View attachment 9-12 (1).jpg


View attachment 9-12 (2).jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 13, 2016)

love the frost love the curls on the leaves you are pushing them perfectly, well done


----------



## sgbaker (Sep 13, 2016)

thanks Gooch! I am hoping for a bountiful harvest..


----------



## sgbaker (Sep 17, 2016)

it's true what they say...."the waiting is the hardest part"
51 days into flower....


----------



## Gooch (Sep 17, 2016)

still plenty of time, golden rule always let the trichs tell you when its done not a clock or a calendar


----------



## sgbaker (Sep 17, 2016)

latest pics 

View attachment 9-17 (1).jpg


View attachment 9-17 (2).jpg


View attachment 9-17 (3).jpg


View attachment 9-17 (7).jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh yum! Looks so yummy.l


----------



## Gooch (Sep 18, 2016)

which is the blue dream?


----------



## sgbaker (Sep 18, 2016)

well, Gooch...all four plants look the same to me, so I am thinking they are all sour diesel....or all blue dream....lol not really sure at this point.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 18, 2016)

They look amazing whatever it is lol


----------



## Gooch (Sep 18, 2016)

sgbaker said:


> well, Gooch...all four plants look the same to me, so I am thinking they are all sour diesel....or all blue dream....lol not really sure at this point.


i am thinking sour d, blue dream is sativa dominant, i am currently starting week 6 with one but they dont look like any of yours, i was trying to compare 

View attachment bd-top.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Sep 26, 2016)

so harvest is done...ended up with 9 dry oz of bud and 1.25 oz of kief from the trimmings.... 

View attachment IMG_20160925_231121152.jpg


----------

